# [Android] Wie den maximalen Ladestand des Smartphone-Akku limitieren? (bzw. Ladestand-Fenster definieren)



## INU.ID (13. April 2020)

Servus. 

*Welche Optionen gibt es, um den Ladestand eines Android-Smartphones* (Galaxy Note 3 mit Android 9, aber auch bei einem aktuellen Smartphone mit A10+) *auf einen benutzerdefinierten Maximalwert zu limitieren, oder ihn in einem definierten Fenster (zb. zwischen 40% und 70%) halten zu können?
*

Ich habe einmal die Möglichkeit mit einer Datei gefunden. Mittels einer App wie Tasker oder auch Battery Charge Limit kann man den Vorgang automatisieren. Erreicht der Akku zb. 65%, wird eine Datei überschrieben die dem OS mitteilt ob das Laden aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden soll. Und das dann jedes mal, also jeweils zum aktivieren und zum deaktivieren des Ladevorgangs. Abgesehen von der "Belastung" des Speichersystems (ich kann nicht mal abschätzen was das bzgl. Verschleiß des internen Speichers bedeutet), muß das Gerät hierfür gerooted sein. Nach Möglichkeit möchte ich aber auch das vermeiden.

Und dann bin ich noch über das Konzept "Chargie" gestolpert. Hierbei arbeitet ein Bluetooth-Adapter mit der entsprechenden "Chargie-App" zusammen. Ich habe jetzt nicht alles dazu gelesen, aber nach meinem Verständnis sagt die App einfach nur per BT-Verbindung wann der BT-USB-Ladeadapter den Strom ein- und wieder ausschalten soll. Diese Methode sagt mir bis jetzt am meisten zu, nicht zuletzt weil es vermutlich auch ohne Root funktioniert (es muß ja nur der Ladestand ausgelesen werden). Aber bevor ich jetzt den Adapter kaufe, oder am Ende vielleicht doch das Smartphone roote und eine App da permanent Dateien kopieren lasse, wollte ich mal fragen was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt.

*Kennt ihr noch andere Möglichkeiten?*


Was mir aufgefallen ist: 



Spoiler



Als auf meinem Galaxy Note 3 noch das Stock-ROM (Android 5) installiert war, hat die LED afaik immer grün geleuchtet, und der Akku wurde immer auf voller Ladung gehalten (immer 100%). Ich muß dazu sagen, dass das Telefon fast rund um die Uhr am USB-Anschluß angesteckt ist (und geladen wird). Und das quasi seit 2013 (aktuell ist auch wieder der originale Akku verbaut, weil die letzten beiden Ersatzakkus nach 6 bzw. 12 Monaten defekt waren [aufgebläht]).

Seit ich aber das LineageOS mit Android 9 installiert habe, wird die Ladung irgendwie abgebrochen, wenn das Gerät längere Zeit vollgeladen ist. Die Benachrichtigungs-LED geht dann aus, und dann sinkt auch der Akkustand gaaanz langsam. Bisher immer nur auf zb. 97% oder so (meistens wird dann wieder am Gerät gefummelt, es an- und wieder abgesteckt, und der Ladevorgang startet wieder). Heute allerdings war der Akkustand runter bis auf 53%. Ich denke dass das vermutlich mit der Version von LineageOS zusammenhängt, die ich im Moment noch etwa 1x die Woche update (bis vor kurzem kamen fast täglich Updates). Eben habe ich wieder ein OTA-Update installiert, vielleicht sinkt der Ladestand mit eingestecktem USB-Kabel jetzt schon nicht mehr so weit runter.

Also muß doch scheinbar eine entsprechende Funktion schon in Android 9 oder LineageOS implementiert sein. Nur finde ich dazu keine Einstellmöglichkeiten, oder Dokumentation im Netz. 

Dazu kommt, dass da evtl. ein Neukauf bzgl. Smartphone vor der Tür steht (mal schauen ob noch mal nen neuer Akku, oder direkt ein neues Smartphone). Aber heute sind ja die Akkus alle fest verbaut. Daher wäre mir spätestens für das neue Gerät eine benutzerdefinierte Limitierung des Ladestandes schon sehr wichtig, um die Lebensdauer des Akkus zu maximieren. Technisch gibt es ja auch eigentlich gar keinen Grund, warum ein Smartphone dem User diese Möglichkeit nicht anbieten sollte.



Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------

